# New Jersey Rescues



## jd882

Is there a designated rat or small animal rescue in NJ that anyone knows about? I looked on Petfinder, Craigslist, and tried to google it and I haven't been able to find a prominent one in our metro area (or get in touch with a smaller one that's close to me!) 

Not so much looking to adopt right now. I'd just like to have this information on file in case anyone asks or if I am able to volunteer in the future


----------



## halfmoon

Where in NJ are you? I know of a few rescues, but I don't know if they need volunteer help. They mostly run on foster homes throughout NJ/PA area. http://rodent.rescueme.org/volunteer is a great site to find volunteer opportunities in your area.


----------



## jd882

I'm in northern NJ and I actually filled out that volunteer application a few days ago! lol I love to write and to help with the behind the scenes of getting these animals ito a loving home, it would mean a lot to me. I'll keep my eyes and ears open from them.


----------



## halfmoon

If you like the behind-the-scenes stuff like writing descriptions, editing pictures, and networking, maybe find a rescue relatively close somewhere in Southern New York or Eastern PA and offer to do stuff for them. You could make fliers for online, work with their websites, edit pictures of the rats, write cute descriptions for their website or Petfinder, etc. There's a lot of stuff you can do without even being within driving distance of the rescue!


----------



## jd882

Do you know of any rescues in eastern PA? My family has a vacation home near Honesdale and I'm up there in the summer a lot so I'm familiar with that area. 

I just think it's a shame NJ doesn't have a designated one of their own. If I had the knowledge, time, and money to commit, I'd totally be on that!! I have lots of experience with profitable start-up companies - concept, design, and execute kinda thing.


----------



## halfmoon

Here's a quick list of rescues near me. I'm in NEPA, so not too far from you.

Rat Chick Rat Rescue: www.ratchickratrescue.com
Karni Mata Rat Rescue: http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/PA748.html
Recycled Rodents (East Coast): http://recycled_rodent.homestead.com/availableEast.html

I know there may be one or two that I can't think of off the top of my head. Don't get discouraged. A lot of rescues will work solely from foster homes and have no actual "shelter" base. So they may serve your area, but it will be hard to find by just searching. A good way is to look on Petfinder for your area and you'll be able to figure out what rescues the rats are coming from.  Good luck.


----------



## rabbithaven123

Hi there!

I co-direct a domestic rabbit and small exotics rescue here in Monmouth County...we do have a young rattie girl in need of socialization...we are always in need of good foster parents!

Please feel free to email us to speak further!!!

Greg
*Rabbit Haven by the Sea
*[email protected]
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/NJ365.html


----------

